# lame chicken



## t1968kincaid (Jun 5, 2014)

I have a hen who was fine 2 days ago that now appears to be lame. She laid around the 1st day but, roosted fine and ate. The 2nd day she laid around be when I encouraged her to get up she ran from me and was limping. She did drink some then went right back to laying around. Today day 3 she seems to be paralyzed on one side and very light. I just got my 7 hens about 3 weeks ago and was told they were around a year old. I am new to this and I have already grown to love them. Please if you have any suggestions or ideas of what may be wrong let me know asap..I am afraid she is fading fast.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

First, don't let her roost. Put her some place in a cage large enough to move around and get food and water. There might be something going with the other hens.

And do a thorough body exam. Look for injuries from head to toe. Look under her wings. See if one leg is hotter than the other. She might benefit with some aspirin. A 325 mg dissolved in a gallon of water.


----------

